# Giannaclaudia a quota 1000!



## rocamadour

* TANTI AUGURI **A GIANNACLAUDIA  *
*PER IL SUO PRIMO TRAGUARDO NEL FORUM!!!*​ 
qui un piccolo omaggio floreale: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti, profe


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Giannaclaudia!
Sei sempre gentile e simpatica!
Grazie mille del tuo aiuto prezioso!
 Un bacione!  ​ 
~Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

Giannaclaudia, WR benefits from every post you contribute. 1000 thanks.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Wow! E' bello far parte di WRF! 
Mi sento molto studente e poco prof e, qualche volta, ci si guadagna nell'umore!

Grazie per i fiori, l'ironia, i colori e i complimenti.


----------



## Poianone

​ 
_E ci aggiungo anche i miei di complimenti e pure un po' di faccine allegre! Congratulazioni!!!!!_​ 
   ​


----------



## Saoul

Gianna, brava! Complimenti, congratulazioni e grazie mille per l'immenso aiuto che mi hai dato!


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSGC!  *​


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Grazie anche al Simpaticone, al Saggio e al Satirico!


----------



## Saoul

Dato per assodato che il Saggio è sicuramente Necsus, visto che Michele ed io (ma soprattutto Michele ) siamo due cialtronazzi... chi è il simpaticone e chi il satirico?!!!

Rispondi bene o ti banno!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ma come? Perspicace e sagace come sei non lo hai già intuito?

Per me la satira è una delle arti intellettualmente più fini ed in pochi sono capaci di farla veramente bene.


----------



## Saoul

Ok, sei salva! Brava risposta assolutamente diplomatica!


----------



## shamblesuk

Congratulations and welcome to the club.

Lee


----------



## Siberia

Tantissimi auguri anche da me Giannaclaudia 
hugs
Siberia


----------



## irene.acler

*Un po' in ritardo...ma congratulazioni di cuore!!*


----------



## TimLA

Ciao Professoressa Gianna!

Sono un po' in ritardo, ma i sentimenti sono gli stessi...
Congratulazioni e tanti auguri !   

Il tuo discepolo  
Tim


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Grazie, grazie, grazie!!!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni a una prof come ce ne sono poche


----------



## danalto

Vabbè, anche io in super stra ultra ritardo...ma auguri di cuore, *PROFESSORA*!


----------



## valy822

Mi aggiungo ai ritardatari... ...*AUGURISSIMI *e *CONGRATULAZIONI*!!!


----------



## sabrinita85

Accidenti, non mi ero accorta che avevi fatto il postiversario! ​ 



* Veramente 
 tanti complimenti 
 e 
 grazie 
 per i tuoi 
messaggi 
 sempre tanto 
preziosi.*​


----------



## Jana337

*G*entilezza
*I*ntelligenza
*A*cume
*N*obiltà 2x
*A*ssiduità
*C*ultura
*L*ogica
*U*ltrapazienza
*D*ignità
*I*ndispensabilità
*A*uguri!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Giovannino, Dani, Valentina, Sabrina e Jana grazie per la vostra *simpatia* e _cordialità_!  Nonchè per i complimenti!


----------

